# Where is the love?



## DavyJones (6 Jun 2008)

Is it just me, but I've noticed especially in the last week that a lot of posters here are getting upset  with other peoples responses.(I, Myself was called sad )  Can we all just accept that some people think differently and thats a good thing. Because somebody says something regarding a situation doesn't mean they are attacking the person in that situation. Take the advice which is good for you.

Anybody up for a group hug?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jun 2008)

<<<<<<hug>>>>>>>>


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2008)

It happens every now and again. Part of the cycle of life on AAM really. Sometimes during the bloodletting we lose some posters which sort of clears the air a bit.

Kind of like the mafia really...


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jun 2008)

Pay your monthly protection money using the donate button at the bottom of every page.


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

If your opinion differs from the mob you are either wrong or deluded, but sometimes the line of attack will make you smile.


----------



## efm (6 Jun 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Is it just me, but I've noticed especially in the last week that a lot of posters here are getting upset with other peoples responses.(I, Myself was called sad ) Can we all just accept that some people think differently and thats a good thing. Because somebody says something regarding a situation doesn't mean they are attacking the person in that situation. Take the advice which is good for you.
> 
> Anybody up for a group hug?


 
Get a grip... you're sad - if you don't think like everyone else here then just bring your lefy, pinko, No voting, huggy bear persona outta here.
.
.
.


----------



## Teabag (6 Jun 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Is it just me, but I've noticed especially in the last week that a lot of posters here are getting upset  with other peoples responses.(I, Myself was called sad )  Can we all just accept that some people think differently and thats a good thing. Because somebody says something regarding a situation doesn't mean they are attacking the person in that situation. Take the advice which is good for you.
> 
> Anybody up for a group hug?




You're right DavyJones. But sometimes someone has to stand up to a keyboard bully. Its easier to stay on the bully's good side I suppose...


----------



## DavyJones (6 Jun 2008)

efm said:


> Get a grip... you're sad - if you don't think like everyone else here then just bring your lefy, pinko, No voting, huggy bear persona outta here.
> .
> .
> .


 
Is that a no to the hug then?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> If your opinion differs from the mob you are either wrong or deluded, but sometimes the line of attack will make you smile.



Right on!!! 

I mean , er, I disagree with your point, so clearly YOURE wrong!! Stop smiling!!! I said STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

DavyJones said:


> *Where is the love?*
> 
> Is it just me, but I've noticed especially in the last week that a lot of posters here are getting upset  with other peoples responses.(I, Myself was called sad )  Can we all just accept that some people think differently and thats a good thing. Because somebody says something regarding a situation doesn't mean they are attacking the person in that situation. Take the advice which is good for you.
> 
> Anybody up for a group hug?


----------



## MandaC (6 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


>



There's the answer! 

Brilliant!  Not sure if it was meant to be funny, but I thought it was priceless.

The love-in did not even last five hours!


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jun 2008)

> The love-in did not even last five hours!



Sorry, we were down for just under two hours this evening due to an upgrade. Normal service has now resumed


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> It happens every now and again. Part of the cycle of life on AAM really.


Think it's the same on many sites.  I used to be on an American board and there was a guy who was generally nice, helpful and friendly, quite religious but didn't push any religious agenda.  One day though, he got quite angry because he didn't like what a few people were saying, let off a bit of steam and finished his post with "God bless most of you".


----------



## MandaC (6 Jun 2008)

I dont mind anyone disagreeing, it's really good to hear different points of view and try to view things from other angles,  but for me it's the constant pointless nitpicking that is unnecessary and why some people probably leave.  Its also very easy to get annoyed  and defensive when you feel someone is trying to nitpick at you.  Especially when something is close to your heart, one recent post springs to mind.

Sometimes I see a new poster and just think, two weeks max buddy, and sure enough they are gone or banished or whatever.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> There's the answer!
> 
> Brilliant!  Not sure if it was meant to be funny, but I thought it was priceless.
> 
> The love-in did not even last five hours!


Of course it wasn't meant to be funny. And read the posting guidelines before posting again. Especially 10A. 


> 10A. AAM love-ins will have a strict maximum duration of 4 hours and 32 minutes.


----------



## gnubbit (6 Jun 2008)

clubman said:


> of Course It Wasn't Meant To Be Funny. And Read The Posting Guidelines Before Posting Again. Especially 10a.



:d


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2008)

Careful now.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Simeon (8 Jun 2008)

Why not listen to the follow up of the Black Eyed Peas! Perhaps played backwards. Or ask will.i.am


----------



## demoivre (8 Jun 2008)

Anyone who gets upset by what an anonymous individual says in cyber space needs to see a shrink imo.


----------



## car (9 Jun 2008)

I hear that the credit crunch is even affecting fairgrounds. My friend's a dodgems operator and he lost his job this morning. He's suing for funfair dismissal.



ah cheer up for gods sake...


----------



## Green (9 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> I dont mind anyone disagreeing, it's really good to hear different points of view and try to view things from other angles, but for me it's the constant pointless nitpicking that is unnecessary and why some people probably leave. Its also very easy to get annoyed and defensive when you feel someone is trying to nitpick at you. Especially when something is close to your heart, one recent post springs to mind.
> 
> Sometimes I see a new poster and just think, two weeks max buddy, and sure enough they are gone or banished or whatever.


 
I agree with this, also I think at times the moderators can be curt.


----------



## Teabag (9 Jun 2008)

demoivre said:


> Anyone who gets upset by what an anonymous individual says in cyber space needs to see a shrink imo.



maybe that explains why wicklowlass was banned...


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

YOBR said:


> I agree with this, also I think at times the moderators can be curt.


So what?


----------



## bullbars (9 Jun 2008)

demoivre said:


> Anyone who gets upset by what an anonymous individual says in cyber space needs to see a shrink imo.


 
Agreed. When some users get upset by online comments/disagreements I'd hate to see them in the big bad world of day to day life. I've disagreed with people and they've disagreed with me, i wont be losing any sleep.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

There's a difference, though, between a lively debate and nit picking, put downs and snide remarks, particularly if someone has recounted an experience or situation that has really upset them. This is, I think, what a lot of people find off putting and intimidating, not the fact that someone disagrees with them but that someone is trying to ridicule their post.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

One person's attention to relevant detail is another person's nit picking.

One person's direct, fact based approach is another person's put down and ridicule.

Some say "to-mah-toe" others say "to-may-toe"...


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> One person's attention to relevant detail is another person's nit picking.
> 
> One person's direct, fact based approach is another person's put down and ridicule.
> 
> Some say "to-mah-toe" others say "to-may-toe"...


 

Well, I couldn't see that reasoning standing up in a bullying at work investigation but.........


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> Well, I couldn't see that reasoning standing up in a bullying at work investigation but.........


Huh!?


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

Teabag said:


> maybe that explains why wicklowlass was banned...


 
Yes, I'm a bit bewildered by that. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Huh!?


 

I mean there would be a strictly judged criteria regarding where the line lay between ,for instance, 'nit picking' and 'attention to factual detail' and a decision made accordingly.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> I mean there would be a strictly judged criteria regarding where the line lay between ,for instance, 'nit picking' and 'attention to factual detail' and a decision made accordingly.


Yeah - but what has _"a bullying at work investigation" _got to do with how a discussion forum such as this is run?


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - but what has _"a bullying at work investigation" _got to do with how a discussion forum such as this is run?


 
I was pointing out that there is a definite difference between nit picking and paying attention to factual detail and was basically saying 'well, I couldn't see your reasoning standing up in court'. (That's a saying by the way).


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> I was pointing out that there is a definite difference between nit picking and paying attention to factual detail


So what is it then?


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> So what is it then?


 

I would say:

 nitpicking is someone who makes small and unneccessary criticisms which don't move the debate forward

Paying attention to factual detail is ensuring an argument doesn't go off course or become based on a flawed logic, because an important fact has been overlooked


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> I was pointing out that there is a definite difference between nit picking and paying attention to factual detail and was basically saying 'well, I couldn't see your reasoning standing up in court'. (That's a saying by the way).





ClubMan said:


> So what is it then?





liaconn said:


> I would say:


I thought you said that there was a definite (objective?) difference between the two? Are you now saying that it's a subjective issue?


> nitpicking is someone who makes small and unneccessary criticisms which don't move the debate forward


Did you actually mean _"nitpicking is *when *someone..."_? Otherwise your sentence doesn't make sense.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I thought you said that there was a definite (objective?) difference between the two? Are you now saying that it's a subjective issue?
> Did you actually mean _"nitpicking is *when *someone..."_? Otherwise your sentence doesn't make sense.


 
I was trying not to sound arrogant and cocky. However, remove the first three words from my post by all means

I should, of course, have said "'nitpicking' is someone making ........ I'm very glad you were there to pick me up on my omitted inverted commas.

Now, I've had enough 'paying attention to factual detail' for one day. My stamina for it isn't as good as your's.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> I dont mind anyone disagreeing, it's really good to hear different points of view and try to view things from other angles,  but for me it's the constant pointless nitpicking that is unnecessary and why some people probably leave.


You missed the ' in "dont" 



demoivre said:


> Anyone who gets upset by what an anonymous individual says in cyber space needs to see a shrink imo.


 I can't believe you said that! I won't sleep tonight...


----------



## Green (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> So what?


 
I dont always see the necessity to be so curt.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2008)

YOBR said:


> I dont always see the necessity to be so curt.



Why?


----------



## Green (9 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Why?


 
Because I don't.....my reply above is sufficient


----------



## becky (9 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> "God bless most of you".


 
 I really like that one.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2008)

YOBR said:


> Because I don't.....my reply above is sufficient


I forgot the


----------

